# Backpacking food?



## silversoul (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey, you know the freeze dried stuff you can buy at Gander Mountain? Is that good for prepping?


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Agree. Those stores are way too high. You can pick up a dehydrator pretty cheap - $30-$50 and package your own food. Been doing this for a couple years. Works great - jerky and various trail mixes, and they are perfect for when you are out backpacking.


----------



## silversoul (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh cool, thanks!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good stuff but you will go broke fast.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> Agree. Those stores are way too high. You can pick up a dehydrator pretty cheap - $30-$50 and package your own food. Been doing this for a couple years. Works great - jerky and various trail mixes, and they are perfect for when you are out backpacking.


yeah what he said!

Personally thats pretty much what I have done. I have dried a good bit of meat a lot of veggies and fruit. It keeps things very light allows you to carry a lot and they are all pretty flexible things to keep for preparing a meal. The dried fruit and meat make for great snacks on the trail. Score a Rabbit or Squirrel or two for dinner and you can rehydrate the veggies and whip up a decent meal or hardy stew and eat pretty well. I have included a lot of rice in my camping bag as well. Again another very flexible ingrediant that lends itself well to a number of one pan meals. The other aspect of it...its cheap as hell compared to other options.


----------

